# What's best for sleep aid?



## packers6211 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just like their's tons of diet pills, with one working for some and for some it doesn't, there are to many sleep aids. I've struggled with Sleep Apnea for three + years. I had my doctor prescribed ambien, lunesta, halicon, attrarax, and have tried several natural sleep aids, with HTP, Melotonin, L-tryp you name it. I'm currenlty using HGHPRO and although once I manage to fall asleep it helps, it's actually fall asleep that is messing with me. I can sit at night and toss and turn without falling alseep for hours. Just to give heads up, no I do not drink soda's, tea, or any caffiene at night and if I do it's before 1 p.m.  I need something to knock me out.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 26, 2011)

unisom its a non habit formin sleep aid very strong u can find it at walmart


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2011)

if you've got apnea then you need one of these:

Sex Toys and Adult Toys for Men and Women at Fleshlight.com


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 26, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> unisom its a non habit formin sleep aid very strong u can find it at walmart


 I hate all sleep aids including ambien, unisom, the whole batch. I havent slept right since I quit smokin kind bud, that was two years ago!! I sleep like a baby on good nugs, but I quit smoking!!!


----------



## mich29 (Feb 26, 2011)

_I've used Optimum Nutrition's_ Melatonin and Need to build muscles need2 sleep and both worked very well for me.


----------



## petedaddy27 (Feb 26, 2011)

mich29 said:


> _I've used Optimum Nutrition's_ Melatonin and Need to build muscles need2 sleep and both worked very well for me.


i was thinkn bout gettn sum


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Feb 27, 2011)

3 mg of melatonin any brand


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2011)

Melatonin - sublingual


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 27, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Just like their's tons of diet pills, with one working for some and for some it doesn't, there are to many sleep aids. I've struggled with Sleep Apnea for three + years. I had my doctor prescribed ambien, lunesta, halicon, attrarax, and have tried several natural sleep aids, with HTP, Melotonin, L-tryp you name it. I'm currenlty using HGHPRO and although once I manage to fall asleep it helps, it's actually fall asleep that is messing with me. I can sit at night and toss and turn without falling alseep for hours. Just to give heads up, no I do not drink soda's, tea, or any caffiene at night and if I do it's before 1 p.m. I need something to knock me out.


 This post fucking jinxed my ass! Ive been up all night, and cant sleep to save my life. Im so tired I want to cry!!! Fucking Insomnia!! Something tells me, I wont be training today....


----------



## mich29 (Feb 27, 2011)

petedaddy27 said:


> i was thinkn bout gettn sum



def a good investment.I don't use it everyday or all the time but some days you just need 2 sleep so this stuff def comes in handy.before big meetings or workout days when you gotta get a good 8 hours in to feel refreshed.


----------



## Runner22 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been struggling with insomnia for about 8 years and tried just about everything availbale.  I prefer not to take sleep aides, but they are a necessary evil to not becoming a zombie.  Lunesta 3mg seems to allow me (unsually) 6-7 hours, but sometimes I only get 5.  I also have seroquel on hand and if I have too many days of 5 hours, I'll take that for a  day or two (25mg).  However, seroquel makes me feel groggy for a few hours after awakening, but at least I can get 8 full hours.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 27, 2011)

I take about 5mg of Ambien every night for sleep.


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 27, 2011)

Need2Sleep

Need 2 Sleep

I take on every night . One is ALL that is needed!


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sleep aid*

Yeah I keep hearing about Need2Sleep. May have to break down and give it a shot. I have used the ingredients in it before in other products, but maybe this one has the perfect combo. Ambien and Lunesta didn't do anything for me. I feel like an odd ball. I just want to get better sleep so I can train with more energy and knock this fat off me. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 27, 2011)

You could definitely go the Dream Tea route and see what the added bonus of relaxation does for you:

Essential Oils & Herbal Tea for treating Insomnia, promoting REM Sleep and Relaxation


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 28, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> You could definitely go the Dream Tea route and see what the added bonus of relaxation does for you:
> 
> Essential Oils & Herbal Tea for treating Insomnia, promoting REM Sleep and Relaxation


 
Id throw in some Powerfull as well ( dont use longer than 12 wks ). It doesnt make you tired but it helps you stay asleep and the recovery benefits are amazing. No TV an hour before bed helps to unwind the mind. Reading something in bed also helps to get me sleepy.


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 28, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Yeah I keep hearing about Need2Sleep. May have to break down and give it a shot. I have used the ingredients in it before in other products, but maybe this one has the perfect combo. Ambien and Lunesta didn't do anything for me. I feel like an odd ball. I just want to get better sleep so I can train with more energy and knock this fat off me. Thanks for all the replies.


 Need 2 Sleep
Here you go!


----------



## Silver Back (Feb 28, 2011)

I've never slept better since starting my pep run in January. 100mcg ipamorelin and GRF 1-29 with six mg of melatonin every night.


----------



## trustrength15 (Feb 28, 2011)

I like unisom


----------



## bigman75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have found that some excercise a few hours before bed and some water along with an eye mask and a great pillow will put me right to sleep. 

And If I can't sleep I just go for a run and then I know I will be able to sleep


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 1, 2011)

I stacked GHenerate, EndoAmp and melatonin for some deep sleep.  EndoAmp and GHenerate are synergistic in their GH release and melatonin at 3mg of course helps as well


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys I apprecaite the help very much, and looking into all the feedback now.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 1, 2011)

Weed smoke a joint an hr before bed works every time for me!


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 1, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> I've never slept better since starting my pep run in January. 100mcg ipamorelin and GRF 1-29 with six mg of melatonin every night.


 Yeah this will definitely help also. Have you tried Extreme Peps? If not, you should think about it


----------



## kajal123 (Mar 1, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Just like their's tons of diet pills, with one working for some and for some it doesn't, there are to many sleep aids. I've struggled with Sleep Apnea for three + years. I had my doctor prescribed ambien, lunesta, halicon, attrarax, and have tried several natural sleep aids, with HTP, Melotonin, L-tryp you name it. I'm currenlty using HGHPRO and although once I manage to fall asleep it helps, it's actually fall asleep that is messing with me. I can sit at night and toss and turn without falling alseep for hours. Just to give heads up, no I do not drink soda's, tea, or any caffiene at night and if I do it's before 1 p.m.  I need something to knock me out.



Hi friend,,,I think these are nice suggestion in this post,,,,,Thanks for the share valuable information here, it will be very helpful for all people?????????..
with regards,,,,,
kajal,


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

Unisom is the best over the counter one in my opinion, but if you are going to go with a prescription strength get either ambien or lunesta.  Ambien works better as far as putting you out but can leave you with a little bit of a "hangover" when you wake up.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 2, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I stacked GHenerate, EndoAmp and melatonin for some deep sleep.  EndoAmp and GHenerate are synergistic in their GH release and melatonin at 3mg of course helps as well



interesting stack there


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

i used nyguil lol


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 3, 2011)

had bad insomnia couple years back... went from ambien all the way to high mg trazadone.  stuff knocked me out like no other.  best part was a side effect was the ability to remember most of your dreams...  loved it!!  showed me just how crazy i am...


----------



## Hell (Mar 3, 2011)

100% Indica
or 
Benzo's:Valium/Klon/Xanax


----------



## Runner22 (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried Somatomax?  It's "similiar" to GHB and I tried it last night (half scoop).  Seemed a little weak for my needs and ended up taking Lunesta along with it and still only got 5 1/2 hours of sleep (better than the 4-5 I've been getting).  Tonight I'll try a full scoop.  My insomnia is destroying my cycle (perhaps my cycle is making my insomnia worse) and making me a zombie!  Hell, I had to take a sick day yesterday from work cuz I could barely function.


----------



## kajal123 (Mar 3, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Yeah I keep hearing about Need2Sleep. May have to break down and give it a shot. I have used the ingredients in it before in other products, but maybe this one has the perfect combo. Ambien and Lunesta didn't do anything for me. I feel like an odd ball. I just want to get better sleep so I can train with more energy and knock this fat off me. Thanks for all the replies.




I think ,its so good thought,,then i agree with your comment.....thanks for share with us,,,,,,,,,Thanks,
With regards,
kajal,,


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 3, 2011)

a gun to the head.. you will sleep great!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 4, 2011)

benadryl aka diphenhydramine available at Sam's club  400 tabs $4.00.  Works and is cheap. 

I have sleep apnea and have tried about every sleeping pill on the market. 

Most didn't work or left me groggy and dizzy.  Right now I take 2 mg of Ativan aka  Lorazepam @ bed time and I sleep through the night.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 4, 2011)

OR Smoke a joint!


----------



## CURLS (Mar 5, 2011)

Melatonin is the way to go.  No morning hang over feeling


----------

